# est il possible de changer batterie ipod



## steronais59 (17 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à tous et à   toutes,

voila mon problème

j'ai acheté un ipod classic U2, mais je remarque que la batterie se décharge très vite.

j'ai regardé sur le net et j'ai vu que l'on pouvait la changer soi-meme, mais franchement je vous avouerai que je ne me sens pas capable de le faire.

pouvez vous me dire ou je peux m'adresser pour faire ce changement en sachant que j'habite dans le nord près de lille.

en vous remerçiant pour votre aide


----------



## Liosha-K (4 Février 2010)

Salut !

Je n'ai aucune idée de l'endroit ou tu peut faire ca mais je te donne quand même un lien vers un tuto pour la changer ICI ... ( j'ai changer moi méme la batterie de mon 80go sans souci  )


Voila et si jamais tu décide de le faire, bon courage !

Musicalement, Liosha


----------



## trud007 (12 Février 2010)

c'est toujours faisable de changer la batterie, meilleur des solution mais plus chere, c'est de l'envoyer chez apple ou bien l'apporter cher un réparateur apple agréé sinon tu peux le faire toi meme en suivant les tutos sur le net mais cela annule ta garantie. si ca fait plus d'un ans ou presque, change la change la toi meme, sinon Apple


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Février 2010)

Si sa fait moins d'un an, c'est normalement pris sous garantie.   La meilleure solution si  tu n'as pas le courage de la changer toi-même, c'est de trouver un ami ou un collègue qui peux te le faire.


----------

